

Show HN: Stacker – Kickstart development of hybrid iOS apps - lokimeyburg
http://www.lokimeyburg.com/Stacker/

======
Terpaholic
Congratulations on shipping!

You might enjoy App.js,
[http://code.kik.com/app/2/index.html](http://code.kik.com/app/2/index.html)

Misc: I'd embed the "getting started video" above the fold with a big white
arrow over it. Maybe shorten the highlight video to 30 seconds and say "Check
it out in 30 seconds".

Good luck!

~~~
lokimeyburg
At first I thought less people would be interested in the video - I was wrong.
I've been getting similar feedback about the video. I'll shorten it and make
it more prominent.

Thanks for pointing me to App.js - looks neat.

------
qhoc
Nice job! I got lots of questions:

1\. How to deal with device features such as camera, GPS...?

2\. How to have different styles of navigation like Yelp app's center button
(flying out 3 other buttons)?

~~~
lokimeyburg
1\. If you need to do anything native, like use the camera or GPS for
something, then I recommend you trigger navigating to those screens by either
using Stacker's javascript bridge or by writing a custom URL action
([http://www.lokimeyburg.com/Stacker/docs/custom-
actions/](http://www.lokimeyburg.com/Stacker/docs/custom-actions/)).

You're still going to be responsible for doing the native screens. This is by
design and kind of nice because my experience with apps are that most of the
screens could just be done in HTML/CSS and there's usually only one or two
screens that need to be implemented natively.

2\. Check out my example to see how I'm doing using a regular
UITabBarController. That might give you an idea of where to start.

------
geoffplitt
This is awesome. Any plans to do an Android equivalent as well?

------
mmastrac
Very cool. Does it gracefully handle the case of SSL problems when you haven't
authenticated with a café's wifi system yet?

~~~
lokimeyburg
There is a "no network connection" error page - but I'm not sure if it will be
triggered in this specific edge case.

------
WhitneyLand
So is the main pain point being solved here the navigation? I didn't notice
much emphasis on the content/controls.

~~~
lokimeyburg
Correct. The content/controls are up to you. Stacker takes care of navigating
around your web app in a native context.

In the example app I'm just using Bootstrap components - nothing fancy. But
you could use something completely different in your own app.

